
Wayland McWayface (a tutorial compositor) on the JVM using jextract - pplonski86
https://github.com/markehammons/Wayland-McWayface_JVM-edition
======
Sir_Cmpwn
Nice :) sorry the tutorials don't go much further. You should check out tinywl
too.

~~~
markehammons
Someone reposted this from my reddit posts so I just saw your comment. Like I
mentioned on reddit, my next step is to make the code more scalaish (I kept it
very c-like to allow it to be more easily compared to the original tutorials).

I've starred your tinywl gist and I'll work on adding features from that into
the project to get stuff like the mouse cursor working, etc.

Thanks

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
tinywl is now tracked in the wlroots tree and receiving conservative updates
to follow wlroots API changes:

[https://github.com/swaywm/wlroots/tree/master/tinywl](https://github.com/swaywm/wlroots/tree/master/tinywl)

Good luck!

